# Seamless gutter truck



## Chuckieb (Jul 22, 2018)

Hi, I'm new to the world of being self employed. I've mainly been doing roofing and gutters, as that's where most of my experience was before I took the leap. I've been considering the idea of building a seamless gutter truck / trailer. I might start off with a trailer and see how it goes. Aside from hand tools and ladders what should I keep in the trailer or my truck. I've never used a gutter machine before so I don't know what all it would consist of. More or less I would like some help with ideas of a good set up for a starter truck. Down the road I could buy the extra things that aren't required but make the job easier. Also is a combo machine worth it or should I just get a 5" or 6" machine and stick with it. Thanks for the help!


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Chuckieb said:


> I've never used a gutter machine before so I don't know what all it would consist !




Be back later.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

You said had experience hanging but never used a machine did you just have them dropped off for you or something ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

NYgutterguy said:


> You said had experience hanging but never used a machine did you just have them dropped off for you or something ? The machine is the easy idiot part. Turn the switch and stop when you hit the number. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay hole (Nov 12, 2013)

Soooooo you took the leap and aren’t sure how deep the water is????


----------



## Chuckieb (Jul 22, 2018)

Yes it was always dropped off. I worked in commercial roofing so we made our trim metals in house but gutters and roof panels where outsourced.


----------



## Chuckieb (Jul 22, 2018)

I know how deep the water is, doesn't hurt to ask other contractors insight on some areas I don't know much about. I've installed plenty of gutter I've just never made it


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Chuckieb said:


> I know how deep the water is, doesn't hurt to ask other contractors insight on some areas I don't know much about. I've installed plenty of gutter I've just never made it




Can you turn a switch and read a tape ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuckieb (Jul 22, 2018)

Good help guys.


----------



## Jay hole (Nov 12, 2013)

I bought a used setup last winter. It’s in a trailer and came with a bunch of ladders and stands. It can do 5 or 6 inch gutter probably not real necessary to do the 6 option since everything’s I’ve done is residential, but it’s nice to have.
Ladders are a must and the miter saw is handy. Maybe try and find a used set up and get a package deal.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Chuckieb said:


> Good help guys.




The machine does all the work you just have to load a coil into the back that's idiot proof. When you hit the number you want you turn the switch and pull the handle of the guillotine and it chops it perfectly with ease every time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Jay hole said:


> I bought a used setup last winter. It’s in a trailer and came with a bunch of ladders and stands. It can do 5 or 6 inch gutter probably not real necessary to do the 6 option since everything’s I’ve done is residential, but it’s nice to have.
> Ladders are a must and the miter saw is handy. Maybe try and find a used set up and get a package deal.




How do you like the combo ? Wbailey runs one too. I'm gonna end up with two machines in one truck eventually. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuckieb (Jul 22, 2018)

Appreciate it. I was just curious if there was anything I overlooked in my head or if it was almost as simple as I thought


----------



## Jay hole (Nov 12, 2013)

NYgutterguy said:


> How do you like the combo ? Wbailey runs one too. I'm gonna end up with two machines in one truck eventually.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




It’s a smooth machine, I’ve yet to switch it to 6, I watched a video and it looked like it would take about an hour to change it over(which probably means 2 hours for me) so I could see it being a pain if I had to do it often. But saving the space is a plus also since the trailer is already full of everything except what I need!!!


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Jay hole said:


> It’s a smooth machine, I’ve yet to switch it to 6, I watched a video and it looked like it would take about an hour to change it over(which probably means 2 hours for me) so I could see it being a pain if I had to do it often. But saving the space is a plus also since the trailer is already full of everything except what I need!!!




Think Will says it takes him like 15-20 min 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay hole (Nov 12, 2013)

NYgutterguy said:


> Think Will says it takes him like 15-20 min
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




That’s probably true if you do it more than never! So I would think it’s well worth the space savings. My machine hasn’t been a high use item since I got it so I don’t know all the ins and outs yet, but I will say even for something we don’t do often it has good profit margins!!!


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

Yep, in a hurry with a helper I can switch it over in 15 or 20 minutes. Usually takes half an hour. The first time I did it took two or three hours I don’t remember. If you do a search with my user name you’ll find the thread when I bought it and posted pictures and there’s a lot information there.


----------

